# Western North Carolina



## JasonF (Sep 7, 2012)

Kinda slow around here so I'm going to go ahead and get these up for yall before I head back to reality tomorrow and get lost in the madness.  The sunrise shot and creek shot I took this morning.  The sunrise, along the Blue Ridge Parkway above Waynesville, NC and the creek shot was taken at Looking Glass Creek in the Pisgah National Forest.  
Butterfly shot in the backyard.  
Both landscape images I took with a cheap Sigma 17-70mm lens and no filters.  
Sure felt good to get out and shoot this past week!  I think I may have some for the "Best of" thread this year after all.
Yall be safe in the woods this weekend!
Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 7, 2012)

Beautiful shots! Love the colors in the butterfly shot!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 8, 2012)

Just beautiful shots!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice shots! Of course, that Parkway shot is practically my backyard, so I'm kinda biased.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 8, 2012)

Beautiful shot, Jason.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 8, 2012)

Awesome shots Jason.


----------



## cre8foru (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome shots.. Love that sunset.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2012)

Amazing. The sunset shot is mesmerizing.


----------



## JasonF (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

It was a sunrise...sorry for the mix up.


----------



## Topwater (Sep 9, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 9, 2012)

Super shots Jason!  I'll be out of town all week, so early Happy Birthday to you!
DJ


----------



## JasonF (Sep 9, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Super shots Jason!  I'll be out of town all week, so early Happy Birthday to you!
> DJ



Man, DJ your good!!  Thanks a lot brother!!


----------



## M Sharpe (Sep 10, 2012)

Some very nice shots. I think I have a ways to go yet.

Mark


----------



## rip18 (Sep 10, 2012)

Very nice shots!  That first one is a blue ridge classic!  Happy Birthday tomorrow!


----------



## JasonF (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Rip!! Glad to see you with internet again.


----------



## quinn (Sep 10, 2012)

Great shootin Jason!Happy early day to you!


----------



## cornpile (Sep 11, 2012)

First shot is picture perfect,it would be great to wakeup to that every morning


----------

